Ask HN: Could a Basic Income Be Paid by Carbon Tax? - sharemywin
======
wmf
Coincidentally, some Republicans just today proposed a carbon tax that would
be returned in the form of $2,000/person/year basic income. Because carbon tax
is regressive it makes sense to offset it with BI, although that may still
leave some people worse off.

Most BI advocates are thinking more like $12,000/person/year which implies
that the carbon tax would have to be far higher. A carbon tax that's too high
may destroy the economy which would prevent investment in clean energy,
potentially creating a death spiral.

